# RX8 6' 9" light



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Black Recoils w/ Roberts Wrap
RX8 Blank
Premium Bulb Cork Handle


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet as always!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sweet! What blank is that if you don't mind?


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Xp842


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank ya sir! Luv those rx8's!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

They are nice


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Sharp build!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Gots to like the finish on the RX8s! Great color combo, wraps, and finish. SHARP is right!


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Very nice build.

-hook


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Very clean and I like that cork handle!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking good as always!!!


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

I would love to see a casting version of this one. Love the color combo and it looks like it matches the new Chronarch CI4 perfectly.


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## marcram (Jul 26, 2013)

Nevermind. I guess this one was a casting model. Just didn't see the trigger at first.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Very good blank and beautiful work!!!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Great looking rod and components. Like skiff said that cork handle/grip
looks awesome


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

beautiful wraps!


----------

